

Getter Setter: To use or not to use - Garbage
http://muhammadkhojaye.blogspot.com/2010/10/getter-setter-to-use-or-not-to-use.html

======
dlsspy
This is mostly a java disease, though it affects a few other languages. In
python, you wouldn't design this because you can change the implementation of
the class without having to go and rewrite all the callers.

~~~
dazzawazza
In python you can expose and integer within a class and later, when the API
changes, convert that exposed integer to a property which upon access invokes
a function call. I love this and wish c++ had it. It allows for a much more
fluid evolution of the codebase.

for more info see here[1], official docs here [2]

[1][http://adam.gomaa.us/blog/2008/aug/11/the-python-property-
bu...](http://adam.gomaa.us/blog/2008/aug/11/the-python-property-builtin/)

[2]<http://docs.python.org/library/functions.html#property>

